# Repairs to veneer facias on doors etc in interior



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody got any experience of how to repair scratch / scuff damage on the interior "woodwork"? Have tried wood dye - won't absorb, and "french polish"sticks - won't stick

Regards Paul


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I have just got some of these.

They stick OK but its a bit tricky getting the colour right

Peter


----------

